# Planning to Move to UAE, Need some help



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Greeting,
I am a direct hired engineer currently working in a refinery in Saudi Arabia.
I am planning to move to UAE and I have some questions

I have two years of experience as a machinery engineer
I am also certified vibration analyst CAT II
I am also a GCC citizen so visa is not required

What are the good refining and petrochemical companies in Abu Dhabi? Takreer, Alruwais .. etc

how much should I expect? (is the offered based on my current salary?)
How many vacation days will I have?
how much will the housing cost?


Thanks & Regards,
Omar


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Every company has its own recruitment policies Omar, but i have a friend who works in ADNOC as petroleum engineer, i will ask him to let me know all the required answers you need and will get back to you soon. What is your nationality by the way?


----------



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Salam,
Thanks for your reply
I am Saudi national

Regards,
Omar


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

W Salam,

I guess you have a chance here in UAE, anyway i will get back to you soon.


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Omar1990 said:


> Greeting,
> I am a direct hired engineer currently working in a refinery in Saudi Arabia.
> I am planning to move to UAE and I have some questions
> 
> ...


The company will define at which paygrade you belong based on your qualification. That will tell you how much money you will earn and all the perks (school fees housing etc).
Generally leave is 38-42 calendar days.
Housing can be 100sk to 280k per year depending your grade.


----------



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------

